# Height is the single most overrated feature in the west (unless you’re below 5 8)



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 31, 2019)

It’s so overrated it’s not even funny. There’s so many celebrities who are short with girls fawning over them yet no one cares about tall uglies. Zac Efron is 5 8.If you’re 5 8-9 and above and have a decent face, you will have no trouble with women. If you are above 6 feet and have an ugly face, you will still have lots of trouble.

Remember this: height is merely a bonus for someone who’s already good looking.

Inb4 “but I’m 5 5”. Yes you’re fucked but most people are 5 8 or above in the West.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 31, 2019)

Legit post


----------



## needsolution (Dec 31, 2019)

Zac Efron didnt get any attention from girls before he became famous (he told it in interview that he wasnt popular in his HS and girls didnt really like him). 
Also


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 31, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Zac Efron didnt get any attention from girls before he became famous (he told it in interview that he wasnt popular in his HS and girls didnt really like him).
> Also
> View attachment 211708


JFL at this cherrypicked cope. HOW exactly do you think Zac Efron got casted into movies and became well known? Because he’s good looking. No one gives a shit about tall uglies. Height is mostly irrelevant to status in fact. Tom Cruise is even shorter.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 31, 2019)

6'2-6'4 = instant status when you walk in anywhere, be it a starbucks, gym, or nightclub.


*taller people command respect, authority, and attention instantly.*


_don't fool yourself._


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 31, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> 6'2-6'4 = instead status when you walk in anywhere, be it a starbucks, gym, or nightclub.
> 
> 
> *taller people command respect, authority, and attention instantly.*
> ...


Complete cope. That’s only true if you have a decent frame and have a decent face. So again, face >>>>>> everything.


----------



## needsolution (Dec 31, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> JFL at this cherrypicked cope. HOW exactly do you think Zac Efron got casted into movies and became well known? Because he’s good looking. No one gives a shit about tall uglies. Height is mostly irrelevant to status in fact. Tom Cruise is even shorter.


Also Tom Cruise wasnt liked in his youth and he had problems when it comes to relations with peers (all you can find by yourself, i wont provide source for free). 
I agree Efron is good looking but this whole "BOOM" was after High School Musical, not before.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

na 6ft3 or death

you wouldnt understand how us manlets feel

are you seriously saying you dont get attention based on your height irl?


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 31, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> na 6ft3 or death
> 
> you wouldnt understand how us manlets feel
> 
> are you seriously saying you dont get attention based on your height irl?


How tall are you brother? Not really. I will say that people treat me respectfully more. But when it comes to sexual success, it doesn’t matter that much unless some other perception halos you such as being white. I also don’t have a decent frame nor do I have a good looking face.


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 31, 2019)

I need to grow taller


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 31, 2019)

yes but everyone would look better with 2-3” unless you’re already 6’5


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Dec 31, 2019)

Statusmaxxed people are short and can get girls,, therefore height is cope. Lmao kys greycel.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Dec 31, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> It’s so overrated it’s not even funny. There’s so many celebrities who are short with girls fawning over them yet no one cares about tall uglies. Zac Efron is 5 8.If you’re 5 8-9 and above and have a decent face, you will have no trouble with women. If you are above 6 feet and have an ugly face, you will still have lots of trouble.
> 
> Remember this: height is merely a bonus for someone who’s already good looking.
> 
> Inb4 “but I’m 5 5”. Yes you’re fucked but most people are 5 8 or above in the West.




You can't be below 6ft and slay in the west anymore. Your competition will mog you into *OBLIVION*. 

Girls *require *you to be at this height, and this is* average to them*. 

Tall halo is insane. When you make girls feel small, it gives you superiority over them. 

It's the difference between predator and prey.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> How tall are you brother? Not really. I will say that people treat me respectfully more. But when it comes to sexual success, it doesn’t matter that much unless some other perception halos you such as being white. I also don’t have a decent frame nor do I have a good looking face.


im 5'10.5", ive grown around half an inch the past 6 months. if i grow to 5'11" i wont go ER. if i grow to 5'11.5" ill be happy, still manlet tbh.

but srs? 6ft3 bengali should halo you quite a bit. the 3 bengalis ik above 6ft dont get dates but theyre subhuman(theyre bloated as shit tbh)


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 31, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Statusmaxxed people are short and can get girls,, therefore height is cope. Lmao kys greycel.


People were able to statusmaxx purely because of their face despite their short height.

Fixed that for you.


BigBoy said:


> im 5'10.5", ive grown around half an inch the past 6 months. if i grow to 5'11" i wont go ER. if i grow to 5'11.5" ill be happy, still manlet tbh.
> 
> but srs? 6ft3 bengali should halo you quite a bit. the 3 bengalis ik above 6ft dont get dates but theyre subhuman(theyre bloated as shit tbh)


You are not a manlet brother. No one cares about whether you’re at the top percentile of your race bro. Also there you go, you know people who are tall and are ugly and so don’t get dates.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 31, 2019)

" Height is overrated because some male models ( .000001% ) mog tallfags with their god tier faces "

Cope cope cope

For a brutal blackpill you sure cope alot


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> People were able to statusmaxx purely because of their face despite their short height.
> 
> Fixed that for you.
> 
> You are not a manlet brother. No one cares about whether you’re at the top percentile of your race bro. Also there you go, you know people who are tall and are ugly and so don’t get dates.


youre right, im just not satisfied with my height. i cope by saying im tall for a bengali.

these guys are butt ugly tho. whenever their names come up in conversation they get roasted to oblivion bc theyre aspie and cringe af.

being normie+tall increases odds of dating a high-tier becky. theres a few ugly tall guys ik who have gotten dates from the sole reason they are tall.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 31, 2019)

*cope. height is everything. if you are below 6'5 you arent a human being. im 6'1 manlet and it is impossible to command respect given my short stature. *


----------



## Cody (Dec 31, 2019)

coper stop coping


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *cope. height is everything. if you are below 6'5 you arent a human being. im 6'1 manlet and it is impossible to command respect given my short stature. *


*id be so fucking happy if i was 6'1" fuck*


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 31, 2019)

Duh

I've said it before and I'll say it again

PSL and incel forums have plenty of men with 99th percentile heights

But nobody who ever posted on any PSL forum has had a 99th percentile face. Not even Orb. They're all too busy slaying. Even 90th percentile faces barely exist on these types forums.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 31, 2019)

bonesoverblood said:


> You can't be below 6ft and slay in the west anymore. Your competition will mog you into *OBLIVION*.
> 
> Girls *require *you to be at this height, and this is* average to them*.
> 
> ...


The height requirement will just keep growing and growing (pun intended).


Enigmatic93 said:


> Duh
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again
> 
> ...


@Amnesia ? Isn't he model tier?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 31, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> The height requirement will just keep growing and growing (pun intended).
> 
> @Amnesia ? Isn't he model tier?



Good looking but not 99th percentile good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 31, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> The height requirement will just keep growing and growing (pun intended).
> 
> @Amnesia ? Isn't he model tier?


yes but he’s aspie


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 31, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> yes but he’s aspie


So he basically shoots himself in the foot with being aspie, lol.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 1, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Duh
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again
> 
> ...



Nah some of the users here definitely have 99th percentile faces but that's always after leaving. No one ever enters with a very good face.


----------



## Superking (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't know how you can say a feature is overrated and also have to couch it with "unless you are noticeably below average" in the same sentence. 5'8" is less than one standard deviation below average height in the US. Like 30% of dudes are shorter than that and have their lives ruined by their height. No matter what they do it's seen as 'compensating' for their height. It's an enormous factor in people's lives. For one in three dudes it makes their life extremely difficult. That's not 'not that many.'

I think SOME people might overrate height but it's basically the most important thing after face. And height isn't that far behind. Needing a top 70% height isn't too different from needing a top 50% face.


----------



## toolateforme (Jan 1, 2020)

Height is massively important. It's not bullshit. This is fact. And this is truth.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 1, 2020)

talls is better than average anyway


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 1, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Duh
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again
> 
> ...


Orb is 99th percentile if he had good teeth, 6'1" too ffs...


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> JFL at this cherrypicked cope. HOW exactly do you think Zac Efron got casted into movies and became well known? Because he’s good looking. No one gives a shit about tall uglies. Height is mostly irrelevant to status in fact. Tom Cruise is even shorter.


“Cherrypicked cope”

oh the irony


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jan 1, 2020)

height is only important for marriage honestly.

even chads get cucked in the west hard due to female degeneracy

im muslim wife maxing anyway


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


>







*the manlet cope is infinite and unending *


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 1, 2020)

As a true 6'4 mid day barefoot guy i agree. Face>everything this is the true blackpill. That's why i am getting surgery soon.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 212628
> 
> *the manlet cope is infinite and unending *


*what's similarity between teenage girls and PSL manlets, other than height?*



Spoiler



they both have zac efron posters on the wall


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Zac Efron didnt get any attention from girls before he became famous (he told it in interview that he wasnt popular in his HS and girls didnt really like him).


Zac Efron looked like shit in high school I believe, something wrong with his teeth as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> *what's similarity between teenage girls and PSL manlets, other than height?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*I legit kekked, fucking BRUTAL.*


----------



## fauxfox (Jan 1, 2020)

OP's post is some insane cope
Tall people are treated better off from the start, they can fuck this up but they get more leeway than shorter guys
The second they step into a room, they command more respect idk why I guess it's human nature


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 1, 2020)

Being tall will instantly flood some bitches panties granted you're not an ogre or twig and being noticably short is a death sentence for 99.9% of manlets.

Face > height for most girls though


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Zac Efron didnt get any attention from girls before he became famous (he told it in interview that he wasnt popular in his HS and girls didnt really like him).
> Also
> View attachment 211708


Keep coping


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Jan 1, 2020)

*LEGIT HEIGHT IS COPE 5'1 OR DEATH*


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 1, 2020)

Jfl

You @brutal_blackpill could have 7 psl face 

But If a 5 psl 6ft 8 guy was next to you 

You would get mogged to Death

I bet ur 5ft 8 lol

Height is a prerequisite to being attractive

How can you cope when middle schoolers height mog you


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 1, 2020)

Height is a looks multiplier and compliments an already good-looking face, just like gymcelling.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 1, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> As a true 6'4 mid day barefoot guy i agree. Face>everything this is the true blackpill. That's why i am getting surgery soon.



What surgery are you planning?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 1, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> What surgery are you planning?


I'll start with fat grafting for upper eyelid exposure


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 1, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I'll start with fat grafting for upper eyelid exposure



I am considering TabanMaxxing in the next two years. 

Height is extremely important and if it weren't for my 6 ft 8 status I likely would have been a virgin because I am not exciting whatsoever, no friends, no social life, I don't party etc.. All the girls I have banged and LTR'd complemented me on my height and it turned them on how small they felt next to me. Now I am dating 3 girls too, although two are 5.5 and the other one is a soft 7. I am doing decent but I feel with a better face I could do better.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 1, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I am considering TabanMaxxing in the next two years.
> 
> Height is extremely important and if it weren't for my 6 ft 8 status I likely would have been a virgin because I am not exciting whatsoever, no friends, no social life, I don't party etc.. All the girls I have banged and LTR'd complemented me on my height and it turned them on how small they felt next to me. Now I am dating 3 girls too, although two are 5.5 and the other one is a soft 7. I am doing decent but I feel with a better face I could do better.


What do you estimate your purely facial PSL to be?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 1, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> What do you estimate your purely facial PSL to be?



Not sure about PSL but going by my face only, 6 to 6.5/10
I have lower eyelid retraction and a bulbous tip (ethnic nose)


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 1, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Not sure about PSL but going by my face only, 6 to 6.5/10
> I have lower eyelid retraction and a bulbous tip (ethnic nose)


60th percentile you'd say?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 1, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> 60th percentile you'd say?



I don't know for sure but I think my face is just slightly above average.


----------



## Zyros (Jan 1, 2020)

While the biggest slayers I know are actually under average height, height is a HUGE HUGE boost. I see all the time very tall guys always with girls, as long as their face is at least average-ish (know some very tall incels), getting the same level of attention in clubs as guys with normal height and much better faces.

Also being around noticeably taller guys hinders you A LOT even if your face is noticeably better.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Jan 26, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Complete cope. That’s only true if you have a decent frame and have a decent face. So again, face >>>>>> everything.



that goes without saying. I am absolutely blackpilled on face.

But a 6'4 guy with PSL 8 face literally mogs the absolute fuck out of 5'9 guy also with 8 PSL face.


Zyros said:


> While the biggest slayers I know are actually under average height, height is a HUGE HUGE boost. I see all the time very tall guys always with girls, as long as their face is at least average-ish (know some very tall incels), getting the same level of attention in clubs as guys with normal height and much better faces.
> 
> *Also being around noticeably taller guys hinders you A LOT even if your face is noticeably better.*



This. 


If you notice some tall guys in the club, do everything you can to avoid standing near them. you will be mogged.


----------



## superhans (Jan 26, 2020)

tall and average face = success


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 27, 2020)

superhans said:


> tall and average face = success



tall + muscular + tats + average face + arrogant/charismatic/hyper NT = major success


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jan 27, 2020)

Cope .
You will never be 6 ft 1 Bra .
Height is so good,and feels so good.
Looking down at so many people
Feels good being tallish


----------



## superhans (Feb 2, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> tall + muscular + tats + average face + arrogant/charismatic/hyper NT = major success


yeah, being pretty boy may attract teens, but it is devastating in career. No man will ever like you if you got pretty boy looks, so tall + average face beats it all. Look at all the presidents.


----------



## klamus (Feb 2, 2020)

Manlet cope


----------



## Gren (Feb 2, 2020)

I've never seen a male between 190cm and 200cm struggling with women. There are too many women really attracted to giants it's disgusting. Wish I were 192cm


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Feb 2, 2020)

Tallness (as with everything like body, clothes, accessories, etc) is only a bonus if your face is already decent, and it's even a greater bonus if your face is handsome. If your face is ugly tall height doesn't count nothing.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 2, 2020)

Legit post. Beeing 6'3 doesnt help u if u r not chadlite. And dont forget jbw theory


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Feb 2, 2020)

Maybe in the west. Eastern Europe is basically - be AT LEAST 6'0 or you're manlet. Hell, at 6'0 you don't even look tall. You're just another regular dude, combined with average face = invisible. 6'3 is the minimum to look somewhat different.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 2, 2020)

I am average looking and my 6’0.5 height and 20-20.5 inch bideltoid width commands attention wherever I go so height and frame can make or break a man at normie level


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Feb 2, 2020)

Gren said:


> I've never seen a male between 190cm and 200cm struggling with women. There are too many women really attracted to giants it's disgusting. Wish I were 192cm


Not true. I knew a guy who was 6 ft 4 and he even had good frame. But because his face resembled a bit that of a baby everybody considered him a 'giant teddybear' and he wasn't very successful with women (although I don't think he had incel tier success).


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 2, 2020)

man fuck tallfags if i was 6'3 right now I would have already literally fucked atleast 10 different girls at 16 and a half


----------

